# What happens to UNRELEASED tv concerts?



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

If you are program director in the broadcast industry, this query is especially for you -- so please chime in!

By the title "What happens to UNRELEASED tv concerts?", I mean _after the main broadcast_ of the event. Does the footage (audio and/or audio+video) go into permanent LOSSLESS storage (i.e., for future use)?

*Reason for asking:*
There are several concerts on You Tube -- uploaded privately of by the original copyright owner -- that I would not mind having on higher-rez formats (CD- quality or better; YouTube is 128kbits lossy). I have no idea whatever became of the material?

Prime example would be:

BBC Proms
NDR Radiophilharmonie
etc.

Yes, some of the the above venues do release _some_ concerts for commercial sale. Those products are often on their web sites or Amazon. But I think the majority goes into limbo.
Here's an example I absolutely would not mind hearing (owning!) in high-rez:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

For me, not having these live performances available is a massive missed opportunity for extra revenue. I'm sure if the BBC, for example, made their Proms recordings available there would be plenty of takers. No point in just releasing them as one-off CDs anymore.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

B


> y the title "What happens to UNRELEASED tv concerts?", I mean after the main broadcast of the event. Does the footage (audio and/or audio+video) go into permanent LOSSLESS storage (i.e., for future use)?


They are stored in the archive for posterity. When a conductor dies for example they see who want's to buy them for CD/ DVD release .
The Lucerne Festival by Abbado are such things, frequently showed on satellite TV.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

I think I might expand the scope of the query to "live" performances (in general).

There might be artistic, political or (maybe) even $$ reasons, too, for non-release to media (after the event).

For example, simply knowing that the concert is ultimately going to avail. to buy might curtail live attendance (ticket sales; subscriptions). Also, simply _knowing_ that the concert is being "taped" for commercial release may subtract the "live" "one-time-only" energy from the players and audience.

I think the Berlin PO, with their https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/ is a pretty good solution.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> B
> The Lucerne Festival by Abbado are such things, frequently showed on satellite TV.


I've seen these on YouTube, and sound quality and videography is phenomenal!
Not sure how much higher-quality the satellite service can improve over YT?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Tons of great stuff on YouTube. Just watched a beautiful performance of Nielsen's flute concerto from DR TV.


----------

